# مراجع و مخططات و حسابات الغازات الطبية ---- medical gas



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
الغازات الطبية​ 
موضوع سهل و شيق 
عشر خطوات لعمل التصميم هى​ 
1- توزيع المخارج على الغرف حسب متطابات الاكواد و رسم شبكة المواسير --- مخططات​ 
2- حساب كميات الغازات لكل قسم و لكل دور و لكل غاز ---- ملف وورد​ 
3- اختيار المعدات و عمل مخطط جدول المعدات ---- مخططات و تسليمه لقسم الكهرباء​ 
4- عمل مخطط الايزوميترى --- مخططات​ 
5- حساب اقطار المواسير بعد ترقيم النقاط لكل غاز لكل قسم و لكل دور --- ملفات اكسيل ​ 
6- وضع تلك الاقطار على المخططات --- مخططات الادوار​ 
7- اعداد مخطط غرفة المعدات و الاسطوانات --- مخطط​ 
8- عمل مخطط الريزر ديجرام --- مخطط​ 
9- اعداد جدول المخارج --- ملف اكسيل​ 
10- اعداد جدول الكميات --- ملف اكسيل ​ 
كل ما سبق تجدونه فى هذا الموضوع​ 
نأمل تصفحه صفحة بصفحة لتحميل المرفقات
​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

2- حساب كميات الغازات لكل قسم و لكل دور و لكل غاز ---- ملف وورد​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

5- حساب اقطار المواسير بعد ترقيم النقاط لكل غاز لكل قسم و لكل دور --- ملفات اكسيل


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

9- اعداد جدول المخارج --- ملف اكسيل


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

10- اعداد جدول الكميات --- ملف اكسيل


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

كود الغازات الطيبة
htm 2022
طبعة 1997​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

كود الغازات الطيبة الجديد
htm 02-01
طبعة 2006​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/An6rBzSt/MEDICAL_GAS_CODE_HTM_02-01.html


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

كود عيادات الاسنان
كراسى الاسنان
مطلوب لها
هواء 6 بار + فاكيوم كبيير
مرفق مخطط مخصوص لغازات لعيادت الاسنان​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

كوكتيل​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

المواسير
و الوان المواسير​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

الملحقات​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

وفيما يلى بإذن الله تعالى بعض الموضيع ذات العلاقة فى الملتقى

****************************************​ 
كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء(الاول) (الثاني) .
للعضو : magdy el wakeel
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62656.html
-------------------------------------------------------
medical gases 
للعضو : ابو تسنيم محمد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201421.html
--------------------------------------------------------
medical gases system
للعضو : Eng..Ashraf
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36987.html
-------------------------------------------------------
مواصفات شبكة الغازات الطبية
للعضو: المهندس9999
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124736.html
-------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

مواصفات الغازات
عربى​


----------



## hsfarid (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## mohamed mech (29 مايو 2010)

hsfarid قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


 

بارك فيك و نفعنا و اياك بعلمه


----------



## عليما (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (29 مايو 2010)

يحيى الأسلام وأهله الكرماء ويهلك الشرك وأهلها الأشقياء وهيا بنا ليعلو شأن أمتنا المجيدة


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

أقول ايه والا ايه والا ايه يا هندسة
سوف نظل نفاخر بك الشمس
وسوف أظل أردد في سري وفي علني
وفي الاسواق وفي كل مكان 
سوف اردد وبكل فخر واعتزاز وشمم
انا بعرف محمد ميك بالانجليزي 
بل انا صديق محمد ميك بالانجليزي


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

أغرب شيئ ياهندسة الموضوع ليه ثلاث ايام وانا ماشفته
وانا فاكره الموضوع القديم
اظن ليك موضوع بنفس الاسم او قريب منه
واغتنم هذه الفرصة لأناشد الاخوة في الإدارة 
لعمل ما يشبه المكتبات بالمنتدى
مثلا مكتبة المستشفيات
تكييفها غازاتها وماشابه


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

*مراجع و مخططات و حسابات الغازات الطبية ---- medical gas*

*بإشراف : المهندس الكويتي , م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد، ابن العميد *


وكتالوجات ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

111111


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

22222222222


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

4444444444


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

5555555555


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

66666666


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

كله على بعضه يا هندسة

http://www.2shared.com/file/3NE2VDWB/MG_online.html


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

اعذرني ياباشا
لم استطع ان انزل واقرا 
الدرر الانت رافعها دي حتى الآن.
وسوف ارفع ما عندي
وتجدني آسف لو تكررت بعض المواضيع
وكله يفيد


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

برنامج صغير لحساب 
الفاكييم والاير والسلكشن
من موقع احد الشركات المصنعةhttp://www.2shared.com/file/3xZZ62VU/EQUIPMENT_SIZING_GUIDE_2009.html


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/3xZZ62VU/EQUIPMENT_SIZING_GUIDE_2009.html
http://www.2shared.com/document/8VbMFA8N/Mounting_Heights_for_Medical_G.html


----------



## س عبد الخالق (30 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور مجهود راااااااااااائع


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> أقول ايه والا ايه والا ايه يا هندسة
> سوف نظل نفاخر بك الشمس
> وسوف أظل أردد في سري وفي علني
> وفي الاسواق وفي كل مكان
> ...


 
الفخر الشرف لنا نحن أن فزنا بك معنا
و استاذى اعتز بك كثيرا
و زعلان منك علشان مجتش من زمان
لقد اضعت علينا كثير 
و لكن المهم انك معنا الان
فـ لله الحمد​


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/file/3xzz62vu/equipment_sizing_guide_2009.html
> http://www.2shared.com/document/8vbmfa8n/mounting_heights_for_medical_g.html


 
عذرا يا هندسة
الروابط لا تعمل فى هذه المشاركة و المشاركتين التى سبقتها
نأما اعادة الرفع


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/file/3xZZ62VU/EQUIPMENT_SIZING_GUIDE_2009.html
> http://www.2shared.com/document/8VbMFA8N/Mounting_Heights_for_Medical_G.html


 

اهما دول 
*كله على بعضه يا هندسة

http://www.2shared.com/file/3NE2VDWB/MG_online.html*​

مش شغالين

RESUBMIT


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/r21hdcg/MG.zip

أهو ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/9toszmx/EQUIPMENT_SIZING_GUIDE%202009.zip


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> http://ifile.it/9toszmx/equipment_sizing_guide 2009.zip


 

تعبك معابا
ممكن تبعتو على الايميل مش عارف انزله


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تعبك معابا
> ممكن تبعتو على الايميل مش عارف انزله


 
done


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2010)

سلام يا محمد
ساعتين وما قادر ارفع موضوع جديد
المنتدى رافض
يكون فصلوني
والا- دي عينك ياهندسة


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> سلام يا محمد
> ساعتين وما قادر ارفع موضوع جديد
> المنتدى رافض
> يكون فصلوني
> والا- دي عينك ياهندسة


 
السلام عليكم
طيب ملينى اسم الموضوع و انا افتح هولك
و لا الانتظار
و اهه ينوبنا من الحب جانب


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> done


 
جزاك الله خيرا
قمت بتنزله و تسلم الاصابع الذهبية​


----------



## ضيف سليمان (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا باشا بارك الله فيك وربنا يعزك


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> قمت بتنزله و تسلم الاصابع الذهبية​


 
رايك في البرنامج بعد تجربته


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> كود عيادات الاسنان
> 
> كراسى الاسنان
> مطلوب لها
> ...


 محمد كل يوم اقيف عند 6 بار دي
أظنها 7 بار


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> محمد كل يوم اقيف عند 6 بار دي
> أظنها 7 بار


 
حبيبى 
كيف احوالك
زى منتا عارف فى عيادات الاسنان لا يلزم ان يكون الهواء طبى
بمعنى ان اى كمبرسور عادى سيؤدى الغرض

والضغط المطلوب 6 بار كافى جدا
و 7 بار ده فى غرف العمليات للتنظيف و لتشغيل معدات طبية تعمل بالهواء بنيوماتيك 
مثل الشنيور و المنشار ​


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> حبيبى
> كيف احوالك
> زى منتا عارف فى عيادات الاسنان لا يلزم ان يكون الهواء طبى
> بمعنى ان اى كمبرسور عادى سيؤدى الغرض
> ...


 تشكر ولكن .....


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> تشكر ولكن .....


 
و لكن انت تؤمر


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> و لكن انت تؤمر


 محمد جيت من العمل الآن
وبجانبي دعاء مصرة أطلع وأجيب عشاء من برة
نرجع للموضوع
يعني حاتخفض من 7لي 6 بار
معلوماتي 
هم7 بار
و4بار


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

العشاء اهم

و هواء الاسنان بيكون من مصدر ( كمبرسور ) مستقل لوحده


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

7 و 4 ده هواء طبى زى ما حضرتك عارف و من نفس المصدر ( الكمبرسور) 
و بيكون معاه فلاتر و مبردات لتخفيض الرطوبة و شغلات تانية


----------



## maysem (1 يونيو 2010)

روعة يا هندسة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> 7 و 4 ده هواء طبى زى ما حضرتك عارف و من نفس المصدر ( الكمبرسور)
> و بيكون معاه فلاتر و مبردات لتخفيض الرطوبة و شغلات تانية


جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا هواء الاسنان منفصل وكان برا العقد في مستشفيات وزارة الصحة
تسلم


----------



## thaeribrahem (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق
و لكن هل يمكن ربط موضوع الغازات الطبية مع موضوع تكييف الفراغات الطبية


----------



## عمران احمد (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من النجاح بأذن الله


----------



## usamaawad40 (8 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه عمل أكثر من رائع والله يبارك فيك اخي الفاضل ويجزيك عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## غسان ادهم (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور والله يوفقك


----------



## spyeng_85 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا والف الف شكر


----------



## spyeng_85 (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (13 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## eehaboo (4 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله على هذا العمل المتألق وبارك الله فيك مشروع كامل ومفيد سلمت يداك تستحق اكثر من التميز بكثير


----------



## aati badri (4 يوليو 2010)

thaeribrahem قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الشيق
> و لكن هل يمكن ربط موضوع الغازات الطبية مع موضوع تكييف الفراغات الطبية


 

حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمستشفي

يلا اربط يا هندسة


----------



## محب الحرمين (4 يوليو 2010)

انا شغال في انشاء مستشفي الان ولم يبدا العمل الي الان في نظام الغازات اعتقد ان ده بيفيدني كتير قبل ما اشتغل فيها جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## bensouissimekki (4 يوليو 2010)

merci bien


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يوليو 2010)

most wonderfull and appreciated


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يوليو 2010)

No words can express my appreciation
your good gift for engineers is highly valued 
most thankful . Looking for more


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
زميل و استاذ 
الحقيقة انك تتوزن بميزان ذهب 
و أي مديح أو اطراء لن يوفيك حقك 
انت فجرت قنبلة احساس لدي بأنك ترجمة حقيقية لقول الرسول الكريم صلي الله غليه وسلم عدد خلق الله و مداد كلماته: الحير في أمتي الي يوم الدين 
و لا أملك الا الدعاء لك بان يرزقك الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة : ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار
و التحية و الحب و الشكر موصولان للزميل الفاضل م/ عبد العاطي و انا اتمني لكما و لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ان يشملكم و إيانا و المسلمين برحمته و رعايته و توفيقه و بالصحة و العافية و الثبات عند السؤال على لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله الله ربي لا شريك له 
اتمني لو آخذك الي صدري عرفانا وحبا و شكرا 
أكثر الله من أمثالكما ، و دائما بخير


----------



## aati badri (5 يوليو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> زميل و استاذ
> الحقيقة انك تتوزن بميزان ذهب
> و أي مديح أو اطراء لن يوفيك حقك
> ...


 
لا استطيع الرد
اتذوق طعم الدموع في فمي
دموع دائما عصية على مفارقة المآقي
ولكنها الآن كالمطر الهتون
تنهمر كشلالات نيل بلادي
لا استطيع الرد
وانتظر زميلي
الواحشني


----------



## dica1011 (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جذيلا يامهندس


----------



## mohamed mech (5 يوليو 2010)

اشعر اننى إحتضنتكما معا انت يا استاذى صبرى قمر الدمام
و اخى عبد العاطى قمر الرياض
و لقد كادت ان تسيل الدموع لولا اننى تمالكت نفسى و بدات اكتب الرد
ليس افضل من قولك على لا اله الا الله نلتقى

تعلم العلم و علمه فإنك ان فعلت ذلك 
حفظت ما علمت و علمت ما جهلت​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكم مشاعركم الطيبة 
و ياريت يجمعنا لقاء في الدمام او الخبر و اكون سعيد جدا بمن يتكرم بالحضور و اختاروا اليوم اللي يناسبكم 
بارك الله لكم


----------



## samy m (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmed_20 (26 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود طيب والف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد عمر ثابت قايد (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز المعلومات هذة مفيدة جدا وخصوصا انه عندنا لم تستخدم بعد


----------



## على عنبه (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع
ممكن مشروع متكامل يكون عند حد من الاعضاء


----------



## eng_mech (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بعض المهندسين اللي هنا 
ما ادري ايش ممكن نقول عليهم
هم دايما بيحسسونا باشياء مش كويسه لنا
كلما شفنا لهم رد او مشاركه 
وغالبا نرى لهم بصمه في كل موضوع مهم وكلما احتجنا لمعلومه او شرح
يعني هم بيحسسونا كم نحن صغار امام تواضعهم وحبهم لافاده اخوانهم 
لذلك لا املك الا الدعاء لهم وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (20 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_mech قال:


> بعض المهندسين اللي هنا
> ما ادري ايش ممكن نقول عليهم
> هم دايما بيحسسونا باشياء مش كويسه لنا
> كلما شفنا لهم رد او مشاركه
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
فى ايه يا بشمهندس حرام عليك خليت دموعى تنزل على خدودى

عادتاً المواضيع بتكون بسيطة على من يعرفها و لهذا نحن هنا ليتكلم كل منا عما يعرفه و يجيده ليتعلمه منه اخوانه لنصبح جميعا مهندس واحد شاطر ملم بكل شى حوله و فى مجال عمله
و الله الموفق​


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز ورائع جدا نشكركم عليه


----------



## hamadalx (21 سبتمبر 2010)

لك الحق أن تتميز ... أسكنك الله الجنة مع من تحب ... إنى أحبك فى الله يا أخى


----------



## mohamed mech (21 سبتمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> لك الحق أن تتميز ... أسكنك الله الجنة مع من تحب ... إنى أحبك فى الله يا أخى


 
احبك الله الذى احبتتنا فيه
و انت ايضا مهندس مميز جداً


----------



## alszid (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asweity (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد جبار , اقل ما نستطيع ان نقدمه شكر ودعاء ,


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## samy m (25 أكتوبر 2010)

[font=&quot]ما هو الفرق بين [/font]vac , ags [font=&quot]فى التطبيق............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ [/font]


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أكتوبر 2010)

samy m قال:


> [font=&quot]ما هو الفرق بين [/font]vac , ags [font=&quot]فى التطبيق............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ [/font]


 
agss لسحب غاز التخدير اكسيد النيتروز و يجب تصريفه فى اعلى المبنى بعيد عن فتحات الفريش اير
vac لسحب الاكسجين و الهواء فقط و يمكن تصريفه فى اى مكان


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أكتوبر 2010)

و لكل منهم ضاغط سحب منفصل


----------



## hamadalx (25 أكتوبر 2010)

دكتور......................


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> دكتور......................


 
يا ريت كنت قدرت اساعدك و انت مريظ


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة
موضوع هام جدا
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## samy m (26 أكتوبر 2010)

[font=&quot]لدى سؤال اخر [/font]
[font=&quot]بالنسبة لحساب عدد اسطوانات الاكسجين [/font]esm[font=&quot] هل اقصى عدد لا يتعدى 2*5 اسطوانة[/font]
[font=&quot]لانه طبقا للحسابات الكمية المطلوبة لمدة 4 ساعات تحتاج 16.25 اسطوانة ؟؟؟؟ ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة [/font]
[font=&quot]و الف الف شكر و الله مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى على مجهودك الرائع ....جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك[/font]


----------



## samy m (28 أكتوبر 2010)

samy m قال:


> [FONT=&quot]لدى سؤال اخر [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لحساب عدد اسطوانات الاكسجين [/FONT]esm[FONT=&quot] هل اقصى عدد لا يتعدى 2*5 اسطوانة[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]لانه طبقا للحسابات الكمية المطلوبة لمدة 4 ساعات تحتاج 16.25 اسطوانة ؟؟؟؟ ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]و الف الف شكر و الله مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى على مجهودك الرائع ....جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك[/FONT]


???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكم على المجهود الرائع اللى قدمتموه 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hanisami (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع*​


----------



## samy m (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لماذا يتم استخدام flow regulating valve على خط ال AGSS الرئيسى لكل دور و ليس Isolating valve?? أرجو الافادة و شكراً


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 ديسمبر 2010)

thankes


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك المسلمين .. كلما ازددت اطلاعا لموضوعاتك ازددت تقديرا لك ولعلمك 
جعلك الله عونا للمسلمين جميعاً ونفعنا بعلمك 
مهما اثنيت عليك من الكلمات فهي لن توفيك حقك بالطبع
بارك الله لك وسدد خطاك 
​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مستشفى 200 سرير​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/rXo6oHFp/MG_DRAWING.html

الرابط لا يعمل بعد العد التنازلي للتحميل رغم ان باقي الروابط على موقع التحميل ذاته تعمل بكفاءة 
​


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2010)

نـــور على الدرب قال:


> مستشفى 200 سرير
> 
> 
> 
> ...




موقع جديد و رابط جديد
بس مطلوب دعوة جديدة

http://ifile.it/jm6l421/MG_DRAWING.rar​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> موقع جديد و رابط جديد
> بس مطلوب دعوة جديدة
> 
> http://ifile.it/jm6l421/mg_drawing.rar




انا بجد مش عارفة اقولك لحضرتك ايه .. حضرتك حقيقي بتبهرني بعلمك وذوقك وتعاونك مع الجميع ومتباعتك المستمرة للمواضيع والرد باستفاضة على التساؤلات اللي بيطرحها الأخوة .. شكرا جزيلا 

 اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت ، أن تبسط عليه من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك
 اللهم ألبسه العافية حتى يهنأ بالمعيشة ، واختم له بالمغفرة حتى لا تضره الذنوب ، اللهم اكفه كل هول دون الجنة حتى يُبَلِّغْه إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
 اللهم لا تجعل له ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا وله فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل له حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
 اللهم و أقر عينه بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا 
 اللهم إجعل أوقاته بذكرك معمورة 
 اللهم أسعده بتقواك 
 اللهم اجعله في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
 اللهم ارزقه عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا 
 اللهم ارزقه الجنة وما يقربه إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينه وبين النار وبين ما يقربه إليها من قول أو عمل 
 اللهم اجعله من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك 
 اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقه عند كبر سنه 
 اللهم واغفر له جميع ما مضى من ذنوبه ، واعصمه فيما بقي من عمره، و ارزقه عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنه 
 اللهم تقبل توبته ، وأجب دعوته 
 اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن ترده إلى أرذل العمر 
 اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعماله..... اللهم آمين 

[/center]


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك 
و الله الواحد مش لاقى كلمة يعبر بيها عن المجهود الرائع ده غير اننا نقول
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة


----------



## ibrahim younes (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و كثر من امثالك و غفر الله لك و لوالديك و لجميع المسلمين


----------



## تامر النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يباركلك و ينفع بيك المسلمين والله انت اكثر من رائع*


----------



## منير متولي (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وربنا يوفقك ويدخلك الجنه ان شاء الله


----------



## thaeribrahem (21 مارس 2011)

موضوع متميز ورائع جدا نشكركم عليه


----------



## ياسر حسن (24 أغسطس 2011)

الف مليون شكر يا هندسة


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع هام فى نفس الخصوص
*كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء(الاول) (الثاني) .* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62656.html
للاخ magdy el wakeel​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أغسطس 2011)

*سؤال فى شبكات الغازات الطبية*


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أغسطس 2011)

*الغازات الطبية ممكن ده يكون موضوع لبحثها خطوة خطوة*


----------



## ماهر دودكي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waeel_taha2002 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engkfa (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي ..... مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## yaseraj (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول مشارة لي وصراحة ما ادري وش اقول
غير الله يكتب لك الخير بطريقك ويسهل لك 
ويفرحك يا هندسة

والله يزيد من علمك ويرفعك لأعلى الدرجات
وغير كذا دعاوي كثير في بالي بس ضايعه مني للوقت الحالي
واتشرف ويزيدني شرف اتعرف عليك وعلى الاخ عبدالعاطي 

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك اخ محمد وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## GO_ANAN (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم 

ارجو تحميل ولو ملف واحد عن الغازات المستخدمة في الابنينية واختيار الانابيب

الغاز الطبيعي او الصناعي

LPG or SNG

liquefied petroleum gas
synthetic natural gas


مع الشكر مره اخرى على هذة المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## مهندس عرفان (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندكهر (19 يوليو 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> حبيبى
> كيف احوالك
> زى منتا عارف فى عيادات الاسنان لا يلزم ان يكون الهواء طبى
> بمعنى ان اى كمبرسور عادى سيؤدى الغرض
> ...




مع كامل احترامى وتحياتى
هى مش بنيوماتك هى نيوماتيك
حرف ال بى سيلنت 
وهى طبعا احد فروع الهندسه الميكانيكيه ........ وهى هامه جدا وتتعامل مع الهواء المضغوط كوسيط بدلا من استعمال المعدات الهيدروليكيه ولكن بنظافه وقدرات وضغوط اقل


----------



## مهندكهر (19 يوليو 2013)

انا اطلب المواصفات فى حالة الستخدام نفس نوعية المواسير فى حالة المعامل واستخدام غاز lpg


----------



## نادر دعاء (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ده ايه الجمالو الروعه و العظمه و الاخلاص ده


----------



## vhanna (15 فبراير 2014)

هل من الممكن اعادة رفع كود الغازات الطيبة الجديد htm 02-01 طبعة 2006 بالاظافة الى المخططات المشار اليها بالبند 1-3-4-6-7-8 مستشفى 200 سرير على ال mediafire.com لان ال 4shared لا يعمل


----------



## mohamed mech (16 فبراير 2014)

الروابط تعمل حاول مرة اخرى

:79:​


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (16 فبراير 2014)

هل من الممكن اعادة رفع كود الغازات الطيبة الجديد htm 02-01 طبعة 2006 بالاظافة الى المخططات المشار اليها بالبند 1-3-4-6-7-8 مستشفى 200 سرير​


----------



## bio_reda (3 يونيو 2014)

ممكن نعرف ازاى بنعرفpipe diameter نتيجة flow rate لو فيه جدول يبين


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (12 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس //من فضللك رابط 200 سرير لايعمل لو تكرمت ورفعتة من جديد


----------



## mandoto (13 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع مهم و مفيد, رابط المخططات لا يعمل , اكون شاكرا اذا استطاع احد رفعه مرة اخرى و لكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## eng_MAHMOOD ALMAKT (7 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أكتوبر 2014)

تستحق شهادة تقدير 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و نرجو تفعيل الروابط


----------



## tarigfageery (11 أكتوبر 2014)

كل سنه وانت طيب باشمهندس MohamedMech . بعيد عن الموضوع وانا اسف لو امكن امدادى ب LEED V4 Reference Guide (BD+C . اريد ان اضيف باننى متابع لكل مشاركاتك العلميه القيمه فى المنتدى واكرر عشمى فى الاستجابه 
لو اى عضو لديه الامكانيه فى المساعده ارجو عدم التاخير والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2014)

tarigfageery قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب باشمهندس MohamedMech . بعيد عن الموضوع وانا اسف لو امكن امدادى ب LEED V4 Reference Guide (BD+C . اريد ان اضيف باننى متابع لكل مشاركاتك العلميه القيمه فى المنتدى واكرر عشمى فى الاستجابه
> لو اى عضو لديه الامكانيه فى المساعده ارجو عدم التاخير والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا



اعتذر لعدم توافره لدى
و ارفع الموضوع لعل احد الاخوة يحمله لنا​


----------



## Ahmed2221 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكراً*

اشكرك اخي العزيز على تقديم هذا المجهود وطرح كل هذا المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
رابط المخططات لا يعمل​


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (6 يناير 2015)

fhv;AddThis Sharing
FacebookTwitterEmailPrintMoreHide


Show


AddThisPrivacy


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (6 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ولكن يا اخي لا توجد المخططات التي اشرت اليها لكي تطابق الحسابات مع المخططات


----------



## الاستاذ محمد (11 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات كلها تاني ؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (11 يناير 2015)

محمد ميمو محمد قال:


> هل من الممكن اعادة رفع كود الغازات الطيبة الجديد htm 02-01 طبعة 2006 بالاظافة الى المخططات المشار اليها بالبند 1-3-4-6-7-8 مستشفى 200 سرير





mandoto قال:


> موضوع مهم و مفيد, رابط المخططات لا يعمل , اكون شاكرا اذا استطاع احد رفعه مرة اخرى و لكم جزيل الشكر...





Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> رابط المخططات لا يعمل





ساجد الساعدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ولكن يا اخي لا توجد المخططات التي اشرت اليها لكي تطابق الحسابات مع المخططات





الاستاذ محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا و لكن ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات كلها تاني ؟؟



تم وضع المخططات فى مرفقات المشاركة الاولى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201457.html#post1668553
​


----------



## eng*doaa (30 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس استفدت من الموضوع كتير
بس انا دلوقتى نزلت الملف الاكسل بتاع حساب اقطار المواسير بس مش فاهمه هو القطر بيتغير بناء على ايه 
برجاء توضيح كيفيه استخدام ملف الاكسل لعمل sizing للمواسير


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (6 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prey eagle (14 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا المهندس محمد ميكا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك المسلمين 
اولا كان في مشاركة بأول الموضوع عن برنامج لحساب الهواء والفاكيوم وكانت الروابط لا تعمل وقد ارسلها لك العضو على الايميل 
ثانيا اشارك المهندسة دعاء في سؤالها عن كيفية عمل الاكسيل شيت الخاص الحسابات لأقطار المواسير


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أكتوبر 2015)

prey eagle قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا المهندس محمد ميكا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك المسلمين
> اولا كان في مشاركة بأول الموضوع عن برنامج لحساب الهواء والفاكيوم وكانت الروابط لا تعمل وقد ارسلها لك العضو على الايميل
> ثانيا اشارك المهندسة دعاء في سؤالها عن كيفية عمل الاكسيل شيت الخاص الحسابات لأقطار المواسير



المجموعة الاولى


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أكتوبر 2015)

المجموعة الثانية


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أكتوبر 2015)

ملف الحسابات


----------



## prey eagle (18 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا مهندس محمد على هذا المجهود 
لو فيه شرح ازاى نصمم دور مثلا بمستشفى وكيفية عمل حساباته 
برجاء توضيح كيفيه استخدام ملف الاكسل لعمل sizing للمواسير


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (15 أغسطس 2017)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (20 سبتمبر 2021)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmed_20 (22 ديسمبر 2021)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

